# No dog, no cat foster needed in DFW



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Posted on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=1810599461

URGENTLY NEEDED - a no dog, no cat foster home. The dog loves children and needs a quiet foster home. If you can please think about this. The time is fast approaching when GRRALL will be out of alternatives for this dog.

Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance, www.grralliance.org
is in the DFW area.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

...or someone who has an arrangement that would allow them to keep him seperate from the other animals.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

anyone? bump


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping

There must be someone out there who has no other pets and could foster this dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

Can you add the description of the dog and the picture.
I went to that ladies page but can't see the information!


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

neither of the links worked for me. =(


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

wenryder said:


> neither of the links worked for me. =(


Sorry, the website is actually grralliance.org

I guess you have to be "friends" on Facebook with the poster to see her post. 

Here is their website page for the dog, I believe this is the one that needs a foster home.

Uri


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you checked with the PET FOSTER NETWORK to see if there's a foster home available in this area?

The Pet Foster Network

grralliance.org says Uri is adopt pending.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Myllisk*

Mylissk

Uri
The Uri Link Worked.
He is ADORABLE!!
Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance

Uri
Linking the Rescue of Golden Retrievers
Meet Uri, aka Pee Wee. He is about 3-4 years old and is what we call a pocket Golden. In case you are wondering about his unique hair cut, when he was taken in his coat was so matted that our vets had to shave him very close. To give him a little dignity they chose to give him a lion cut and groomed out all the remaining hair. Uri is a very active boy. He has had no accidents in the house and learned the doggy door the first day. He is crate trained, and stays off furniture. Always happy, he loves to play with Casper, his Great Pyrenees foster brother who towers over him, sometimes running under Casper while playing. He gets along fine with big dogs but no cats or small dogs please. If you want a well mannered boy to keep you company then this young man is your answer. He will be at both Meet and Greets this month.
Back


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Have you checked with the PET FOSTER NETWORK to see if there's a foster home available in this area?
> 
> The Pet Foster Network
> 
> grralliance.org says Uri is adopt pending.....


He had a trial adoption over the weekend, did ok with the resident dog for a day, and then didn't get along after that, so the adoption didn't work.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> He had a trial adoption over the weekend, did ok with the resident dog for a day, and then didn't get along after that, so the adoption didn't work.


That's too bad-so sorry to hear this. At the same time, over the weekend really isn't that long unless it was a very intense situation which I know happens at times.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy:

The Pet Foster Locator, do you mean you can just click on the link and type in the location and find people that are willling to foster?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Sandy:
> 
> The Pet Foster Locator, do you mean you can just click on the link and type in the location and find people that are willling to foster?


Yes, a list of available fosters and Rescue groups that are registered will come up for the area you search.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pet Foster Locator only covers North Carolina


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Pet Foster Locator only covers North Carolina


I'm so sorry, thank you for bringing this to my attention, obvioulsy I did not realize this..............

However, here is some info from the PET FOSTER NETWORK's site:


*Don't live in North Carolina?* No problem! Every animal rescue groups and shelters need foster homes. To locate an animal rescue group near you, check out Petfinder (just write your zip code under "Location" and click on "Go!").
Email The Pet Foster Network if you need help locating a foster program near you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> He had a trial adoption over the weekend, did ok with the resident dog for a day, and then didn't get along after that, so the adoption didn't work.


Is there an issue with his former foster home that they cannot take him back? I'd hate to think a rescue group would euthanize him unless it's a red zone behavior issue.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry, thank you for bringing this to my attention, obvioulsy I did not realize this..............
> 
> However, here is some info from the PET FOSTER NETWORK's site:
> 
> ...


Alliance rescue is actually a foster program already. The problem is the majority of people who foster for rescue love animals and have several of their own. They need one without other dogs and no cats in the home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sure-all GR Rescues have their own fosters and as you said, almost all the fosters have pets of their own. I have run into problems myself when I was doing temporary fosters when I did shelter pulls. My 15.5 yr. old boy that just passed was not happy at all when I had a puppy or young active Golden in the house. 

The GR Group that I previously helped, sometimes got Foster assitance from an All/Mixed breed Rescue group in the area when there was an emergency situation to prevent from having to pay boarding fees or when boarding wasn't available and we were waiting for an opening. 

The group I previously helped closed down last month-I'm helpng one of the other GR Groups in NC now.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Checking with other breed or mix breed rescue groups is another avenue. I'll mention it to the foster coordinator, although she's very connected with other rescue people and may already have tried that.


----------

